# Proyector Viewsonic pj503d no enciende



## fgalli (Oct 20, 2016)

Buenas noches, alguien tiene manual de servicio o esquema de fuente de proyector Viewsonic?
No enciende nada, ni turbina ni leds del panel ni lámpara. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2016)

¿ Fusible en corto ?


----------



## Yairman (Oct 21, 2016)

Lo más probable es que tenga el IC regulador dañado o algun condensador de la fuente inflado o no filtra bien. 

¿Cuándo lo conectas escuchas el relé?


----------



## fgalli (Oct 21, 2016)

El fusible está bien, a simple vista no se ve filtros inflados, no lleva rele la fuente


----------



## Yairman (Oct 21, 2016)

Tienes razón confundi el modelo.

Te dejo el enlace donde puedes descargar el manual de servicio:

http://elektrotanya.com/viewsonic_pj503d-1_vs11705.pdf/download.html

Ahi te indica muy bien puntos criticos a revisar y las posibles fallas de la fuente.


----------



## fgalli (Oct 24, 2016)

Estuve mirando la pagina que me recomendaste, esta el manual pero no tiene el diagrama de la fuente


----------

